# My fish is either vertical or floating at the bottom



## Hu6e3yuja (Dec 3, 2007)

I have had my fish for about 2 months now, and while he is usually a pretty active pet, he has mysteriously started to hang out at the bottom, or vertically at the top. 

I've been reading on his symptoms, and I think he either has swim bladder disorder, or he's dying. I recently changed his water, and I changed 100% of it, so maybe that's the cause of it. 

The water temp is almost always around 78 degrees, and He has plenty of space to move around. 

Does anybody know what's wrong?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hu6e3yuja said:


> I have had my fish for about 2 months now, and while he is usually a pretty active pet, he has mysteriously started to hang out at the bottom, or vertically at the top.
> 
> I've been reading on his symptoms, and I think he either has swim bladder disorder, or he's dying. I recently changed his water, and I changed 100% of it, so maybe that's the cause of it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Can you please state your water parameters? Use API liquid test kit to determine your parameters. Check ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. Was there a big shift of pH? How often do you usually change your water and how much? How big is the tank? Is he eating well?

Regarding your water change, unless you change frequently, this could have caused quite a shock for the betta causing internal organ damage. This is not good and if this is the cause, I don't think there is anything you can do about it. Euthanasia would be your option at this point.


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, what does 'euthenasia' mean? 
Is it the same as 'euthenization,' (like, putting a cat/dog/etc. "down"?) :shock:


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

KikiNBatta said:


> Is it the same as 'euthenization,' (like, putting a cat/dog/etc. "down"?) :shock:


yes.

i would think its swim bladder, just because


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

How exactly would you euthenize a...uh...fish? 0_o


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

KikiNBatta said:


> How exactly would you euthenize a...uh...fish? 0_o


You would have to put him in a refridgerator set to cool.

It sounds mean, but it is the most painless way for the fish.


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your fish..


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=943

This is a sticky with some of the best methods, and it also highlights the unacceptable methods.

Personally I think that the clove oil and alcohol mehtod is best.


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. It isn't something you'd like to think about, but it definitely is better than a slow and painful death, like my poor Batta went through....so it's good to know, in case you ever need to use the methods.


----------



## Hu6e3yuja (Dec 3, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Hu6e3yuja said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my fish for about 2 months now, and while he is usually a pretty active pet, he has mysteriously started to hang out at the bottom, or vertically at the top.
> ...


Thanks for replying. He was better for awhile, but then he started to sink again. I can see that it takes a lot of effort for him to swim to the top to breathe, and now he just lays on his side most of the time, not even moving his fins.  

I'm not sure about my pH levels, but I change my water about every week. 50%. My tank is about a gallon and a half.


----------

